# reiserFS o EXT3 per un notebook?

## taiger

ho appena preso il mio primo notebook, sono indeciso sul filstem da usare.

sul PC ho reiserFS, ma il notebook, soggetto a spegnimenti forzati per natura mi preoccupa un po'... ogni volta che mi si spegne da solo, dovrei fare il chek da liveCD, per reiserFS, una bella rogna... ma essendo l'hard disk dei notebook meno performante, le maggiori prestazioni di reiserFS mi attirano.

Beh, meglio il collaudatissimo ext3 allora?

Chi mi racconta la sua esperienza...

Ciao

----------

## anborn

Sul mio ho messo ReiserFS (tranne, sottolineo, che per la partizione /boot).

Ma poi scusa... perché mai dovresti fare il check "DA LIVE CD"'???

..magari sto prendendo un granchio ma... non c'é bisogno del liveCd per il check..

Sentiamo un po' il parere dei "mostri sacri"..  :Smile:  Shev, Cerri, Fedeliallalinea.. (e tutti gli altri) cosa dite?

Anb

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ho avuto esperienze migliori (leggi: recuperi dopo spegnimenti del portatile frequenti,crash ecc) con Ext3.

Inoltre Reiserfs gestisce meglio i file piccoli ma si prende 30mb su una partizione (ad es. /boot) da 100 per il log del journal , quindi gia questo di per se me lo fece scartare in partenza.

Attualmente uso Ext3 su /boot e XFS sul resto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Attualmente uso Ext3 su /boot e XFS sul resto.

 

Io uso ext2 /boot e XFS per le altre. Ho scelto XFS perche' e' l'unico fs che dopo tutte le mie grezzurie subite da me non si e' mai corrotto cosa che mi e' successa con reiserfs e ext3.

----------

## taiger

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Sul mio ho messo ReiserFS (tranne, sottolineo, che per la partizione /boot).
> 
> Ma poi scusa... perché mai dovresti fare il check "DA LIVE CD"'???
> 
> ..magari sto prendendo un granchio ma... non c'é bisogno del liveCd per il check..
> ...

 

come fare altrimenti per il check a partzione smontata? sul pc ho un'altra distro e quando succede, pochissimo, faccio partire quella e opero da li, sulportatile livecd, dove ci sono i tool per i file system

per la partizione di boot gia' è opzionata la ext3... è uscito fuori nella discussine anche XFS... ne so poco...  

sono più inerto di prima.... sto pnsand di usare fat16  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *taiger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come fare altrimenti per il check a partzione smontata? sul pc ho un'altra distro e quando succede, pochissimo, faccio partire quella e opero da li, sulportatile livecd, dove ci sono i tool per i file system
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=739469#739469

 *taiger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per la partizione di boot gia' è opzionata la ext3... è uscito fuori nella discussine anche XFS... ne so poco...  
> 
> sono più inerto di prima.... sto pnsand di usare fat16 

 

Per il boot usa pure l'ext2, la monterai in ro quasi sempre quindi non dovresti avere problemi di corruzione anche se il PC si spegne in maniera cattiva

----------

## stuart

io ero fanatico di reiserfs

sul desktop e sul portatile

però ora uso ext3 su tutti e due causa brutte esperienze

----------

## cerri

Ext3 è sicuramente il fs più stabile e sicuro. Ultimamente, poi, le prestazioni di ext3 e reiser non sono così lontane (con a differenza che ext3 ha un journaling piu' sicuro).

----------

## shev

 *taiger wrote:*   

> sul PC ho reiserFS, ma il notebook, soggetto a spegnimenti forzati per natura mi preoccupa un po'...

 

 :Shocked: 

Ma perchè un notebook dovrebbe essere soggetto a "spegnimenti forzati per natura"? A me le rare volte che mi s'è spento un pc era perchè mi saltava la corrente a casa. Considerando che un portatile va a batteria quando nno attaccato alla rete elettrica...

Cmq sulla scelta del filesystem nessuno ti darà mai la scelta definitiva, dipende troppo dai gusti e dalle preferenze personali, oltre che dall'utilizzo che si deve fare del pc. Personalmente metto sempre e solo ext2 su /boot, reiserfs per le altre (anche su portatili). Ma è una soluzione come un'altra, non certo la migliore in assoluto.

----------

## federico

Io ad esempio ho lasciato spegnere un po' di volte il portatile causa fine batteria un po' xke' a volte nn te ne accorgi, un po' xke' credi di starci ancora dentro con la carica e motivi varii di questo genere..

Fede

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *taiger wrote:*   sul PC ho reiserFS, ma il notebook, soggetto a spegnimenti forzati per natura mi preoccupa un po'... 
> 
> Ma perchè un notebook dovrebbe essere soggetto a "spegnimenti forzati per natura"?

 

Batteria ormai esausta (in senso di ciclo vitale)

Portatile senza batteria ma in AC e il cane ti strappa il filo correndo mentre lavori (e bestemmie conseguenti)

Come sopra, ma tua madre accende lavastoviglie, forno, lavatrice, phon, termoreattore nucleare tutto assieme e NON ti avvisa (ovviamente)

Il bambino che, tempestivamente quando lasci il pc, e ti allontani un attimo, ti tira il cavo pensando sia un gioco tipo elastico

Ti si crasha il pc a causa di un programma

Gli operai dell'ENEL ti staccano la luce proprio quando stai facendo quella cosa urgente e arretrata che devi fare da 1 settimana.

Sbagli le impostazioni di XFree e non vedi + una mazza e sei costretto a un hard reboot..e quando riavvii il filesystem ti saluta con la manina.

..non mi viene in mente altro  :Smile: 

Comunque, Murphy sei un gran bastardo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ..non mi viene in mente altro 

 

ehi, non dimenticarti gli alberi svizzeri che cadono ...

----------

## Yans

io uso Reiserfs da per tutto, e non ho mai avuto corruzioni di file cosa che invece mi e capitato con l'EXT3. XFS sinceramente lo userei solo con dischi scsi visto che il suo design e stato pensato  appositamente per il sistema scsi e non per l'ide.

----------

## cerri

 *Yans wrote:*   

> XFS sinceramente lo userei solo con dischi scsi visto che il suo design e stato pensato  appositamente per il sistema scsi e non per l'ide.

 

 :Shocked:  ???

----------

## MyZelF

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre Reiserfs gestisce meglio i file piccoli ma si prende 30mb su una partizione (ad es. /boot) da 100 per il log del journal , quindi gia questo di per se me lo fece scartare in partenza.
> 
> 

 

Non che ext3 sia da meno, visto che se non ricordo male riserva, esattamente allo stesso modo, almeno 32 MB al journal...  :Confused: 

----------

## koma

non vorrei essere OT ma visto che ci sono e siete in argomento potatile batterie e pazzielle varie... esiste un programma che magari quando vede la batteria che sta per cedere ti avverte e da un bell'init 0 ?

----------

## MyZelF

 *koma wrote:*   

> esiste un programma che magari quando vede la batteria che sta per cedere ti avverte e da un bell'init 0 ?

 

apmd / acpid ?

----------

## silian87

Io so che sia su gnome che su xfce4 c'e' un programma che gira sul pannello che visualizza lo stato della batteria e permette di eseguire un comando ad un livello di carica che puoi scieglere tu. Non so, e' un idea, anche se credo che ci sia qualcosa che gira a piu' basso livello...

----------

## koma

basta configurare sudo =)

----------

## anborn

 *koma wrote:*   

> basta configurare sudo =)

 

Hmm... explain...

Anb

(si sa mai che, una volta che acpi verrä rilevato, riusciró anche a giocarci)

----------

## blackgenio

Personalmente io sia su desktop che su portatile solo XFS .....

è già diverso tempo che lo utilizzo ... lo usavo ancora su Redhat con kernel pachato e mai avuto 1 solo problema

----------

## Su-34

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   
> 
> Inoltre Reiserfs gestisce meglio i file piccoli ma si prende 30mb su una partizione (ad es. /boot) da 100 per il log del journal , quindi gia questo di per se me lo fece scartare in partenza.
> 
>  
> ...

 

salve a tutti raga sono nuovo e mi sto appassionando ora a gentoo linux, nonche tra qualche decina di giorni avro l occasione di installarla sui miei pc (ne ho ben 4) 

derivo da red hat, distro che nn mi e' piaciuta per niente, ho visto mandrake e suse, nonche knoppix, e ultimamente stavo anche gustando qualcosina con slack live... nn sono un mostro di linux ma devo deire che mi ha completamnte affascinato  vorrei farne il mio so "di defalut" per tutta la vita... vedendo e curiosando in giro e visto che sono ossesionato dall ottimizzzazione, credo di aver trovato in gentoo il vero so per eccellenza (spewro di nn sbagliarmi  :Very Happy:  ) bando alle ciance.. mi sob iscritto a questo forum perche vorrei saperne di piu di questo so e soprattutto cominciare ad aprenderne di piu e quindi di famri un discreto bagaglio culturale in modo anche da "diffondere" questa distro ad amici e chiunque sia interessato a linux in generale.

spero di essere il benvenuto a questo forum e di aquisire presto una certa padronanza con gentoo. questo poiche nn vorrei far parte di un forum solo per kiedere  a qaulcun altrro di risolvere i miei prob, ma anche per poter contribuire ad aiutare qaunti altri sono in difficolta con questa distro all inizio..

dunque ho postato qui perche nel presente thread si parla di reiserfs che prende ben 30 mb per il journaling su 100 gb di hd. mentre XFS a quanto pare no.. devo dunque dedurne chein un hd da 40 gb (usato solo per condividere file con amule) sia piu opportuno metterci un ext3 o un XFS? quali pro e quali contro?

ciao  grazie

----------

## stuart

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dunque ho postato qui perche nel presente thread si parla di reiserfs che prende ben 30 mb per il journaling su 100 gb di hd. mentre XFS a quanto pare no.. devo dunque dedurne chein un hd da 40 gb (usato solo per condividere file con amule) sia piu opportuno metterci un ext3 o un XFS? quali pro e quali contro?
> 
> ciao  grazie

 

benvenuto a nome di tutti

visto che l'hard disk è usato solo per condividere files con amule ti posto la mia esperienza:

con reiserfs per un blackout ho perso un bordello di roba

non era mai successo

però è successo

con ext3 finora niente, e per questo compito te lo consiglio

e sì che l'ho maltrattato niente male

inoltre la maggior velocità di xfs nn servirebbe a niente per il tuo uso "usato solo per condividere file con amule"

----------

## cerri

Consiglio la lettura del presente thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95109 circa i vari fs.

----------

## Su-34

grazie raga grazie perr la delucidazione ... ora vado subito a leggere il thread che mi avete postato

----------

